# pregnant stray golden update: puppy progress w/pics



## Phelan.froggy

This new thread will follow the progress of Sedona and her 7 puppies. Sedona and pups are doing well at Foster mom Carole's house. Carole and I decided a new thread might be appropriate, so here it is.

For those of you who are interested in the previous chapters of this "fuzzy feel good" story visit the previous threads:
found pregnant stray golden please help

and

pregnant stray golden update: w/foster

...and now for the first pics of the puppies. Carole aka CanvasJockey has more pics here


----------



## RedWoofs

Welcome to the world little ones! And Great Job to you her rescuers!!!!


----------



## TiffanyK

How sweet! Love seeing the little squigglerz, they're so cute! Looks like I got some back reading to do, I missed the previous threads on her. Thanks so much for the update and pics!


Tiffany


----------



## BeauShel

They are adorable and love the little feet. Looks like Mom is doing a great job.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

So Cute!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy

thanks so much for the update! the puppies are adorable. i'm glad to hear momma and pups are doing well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

She looks like a wonderful Mom! Puppies are adorable.


----------



## Karen519

*Sedona, Puppies, & Carole!*

*Sedona you did a great job, you're a Great Mom and so is your Mom!!

Puppies: You are so adorable. You will be loved and cherished!!*


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Yay for puppies and Sedona. Did y'all ever decide on the names?


----------



## iHeartGoldenMixes

they are so cute! I'm the one w/ a stray golden mom too! we will have to swap stories/pics! Our pups are 3 wks old and getting feisty!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Those pup's are just to darn cute, Mom is doing a good Job, Thanks to you and Carole for taking such good care of all of them.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Yay for puppies and Sedona. Did y'all ever decide on the names?


Yes...if you click here then click on each individual pup pic the captions have Arizona names for each pup like Bisbee, Pima, etc.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

iHeartGoldenMixes said:


> they are so cute! I'm the one w/ a stray golden mom too! we will have to swap stories/pics! Our pups are 3 wks old and getting feisty!


Those are some really cute puppies you have there. I really like the pups in a basket pic. Golden Mamma is beautiful. Still planning to keep her?


----------



## Lucky's mom

My goodness that looks like a good mama...tired too. Puppies are adorable...can't wait to watch them grow...


----------



## canvasjockey

iHeartGoldenMixes - I saw your thread, such cute pups! Mom's beautiful, too! Good job and bless you for caring for them!

Got some fresh new pics! Pups are 6 days old today - in fact the first one splushed out about 10 minutes from now 6 days ago! 

Mom and pups are doing great, she's starting to be comfortable enough to leave them not only to eat, sleep and potty.. but also come to us and get some serious scratches behind the ears and some general all around lovin' :smooch: ! 

The pups are growing, no surprise since they're eating and sleeping machines! 

But on to what you're all wanting to see... pictures!

Mom being a mom - and a lot less tired than at first...









Bisbee almost got over the wall, if only she hadn't fallen asleep mid-escape!









Sleeping is such hard work - Payson is showing some rottie-like markings, hmmm...









And last but not least... you've heard of synchronized swimming... meet synchronized sleeping featuring Bisbee and Winslow!


----------



## Hudson

Great job Sedona- thanks for the lovely update!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Such sweet pic's Carole. I am loving these updates so everyone can see them grow! I'll be coming down in a few weeks to visit!


----------



## Miss Happy

Great job everyone - Carol you are terrific.


----------



## magiclover

Just wondering how Sedona and pups are doing?


----------



## olik

such a cute photos! Pups are adoroble!!!


----------



## paula bedard

I missed the earlier Threads too. I'm glad I found these. Great pics, the pups look healthy and Mom looks great too. Wonderful thing you're doing for Mom and pups!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG.. they are darling !!! I am esp fond of Bisbee........ my Dad was born in Bisbee and spent his early childhood there ( in 1918 !!!!! ). LOVE all the Arizona names.


----------



## Blaireli

Great pictures! These puppies look so sweet!


----------



## canvasjockey

They're two weeks old today! I put up some new pics taken this morning on this page, you can see on some that their eyes are starting to open:
http://www.caroleaharris.com/puppies.htm


A couple other pics taken today...

Powell’s photo shoot was interrupted by the lunch cart showing up early…









And the cleverest use of siblings as a pillow award goes to…









Sleeping is still their best event…


----------



## BeauShel

They are a bunch of cuties.


----------



## magiclover

They are changing so much. So adorable. Thanks for the picture update!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

WOW... those are some seriously adorable puppies!!!


----------



## metamorphosis

Oh my goodness...I am in love with Winslow...*ponders what it would take to get a puppy to Nebraska*


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Oh wow.. I just read all 3 threads... AllI have to say it that the world needs more people like you guys...

Just like the rest of you, it breaks my heart when you hear about these stories, but the kindness and love of animals that you guys have shown just brings tears to my eyes... I am a big believer in fate, and I believe that she was waiting for you to pick her up and give her the love and security that she has been missing in her life... She was meant for you... and you for her...

From the bottom of my heart.. thank you... 

Frances


----------



## Angel_Kody

Awwwww...they are so adorable and growing so fast! Thanks for the update!

PS...I love all the names you came up with!


----------



## Debles

metamorphosis said:


> Oh my goodness...I am in love with Winslow...*ponders what it would take to get a puppy to Nebraska*


Met: Go to the GRRIN site. We have full blooded golden puppies there HERE in Nebraska!
Also Casper 11 and his mom Queenie are on the GRRIN site, hoping to be adopted!


----------



## goldenluver

Awww they are so precious.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Adorable! I can't wait to see them when their eyes have opened. How many have found homes already?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

I love the 1 with the 3 of them using each other as pillows. How cute is that! They all look great Carloe, you and Momma Sedona are doing a wonderful job!


----------



## iHeartGoldenMixes

wow, you have quite the color assortment, lol!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

There just too cute, thanks for taking care of these pup's, awesome job.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Very, very, hard to resist!


----------



## canvasjockey

Thanks, everybody - though all the real hard work is being done by Sedona! 

Here's more wholesome puppy goodness. My husband loves to make video's and of course had to break out the video camera at some point, so, without further ado, here it is... 

http://www.dhphut.com/movies/puppypower/puppypower.html


----------



## Krystle

ha ha! That video was precious. I love the puppy noises. The mama dog looked overwhelmed at some points and somewhat annoyed her babies were spread out all over the place. Too cute too cute.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Oh my goodness! I love it!!! What a great job your husband did. :nchuck:
I love the opening and the music is perfect. They are getting so big already. Me thinks it's almost time for another visit.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a great video. My crew was whining right along with the babies..... esp Cody. ROFL. They are so cute, and you guys are doing a great job.


----------



## Karen519

*Carole:*

Carole:

I loved the puppies, Sedona and the video!

Tell your Husband he did a wonderful job!!!

What a loving family-human and canine!!


----------



## magiclover

That was soooo cute. :


----------



## metamorphosis

What a great video...I have tried to avoid this thread to minimize my puppy desire...but nope, had to come check in...STILL in love with Winslow. 

Deb...I can't adopt from GRRIN...no fence.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

metamorphosis said:


> What a great video...I have tried to avoid this thread to minimize my puppy desire...but nope, had to come check in...STILL in love with Winslow.
> 
> Deb...I can't adopt from GRRIN...no fence.


WELL......I wonder if a transport is in order???????


----------



## Blaireli

What a precious video!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

What an awesome thing your husband did with that video! Great job! I am passing it on to the group so they can all see Sedona & pups. Carole, thank you again.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

That video was great!!! So cool that your hubby is into the puppy thing right along with you They are stinkin' cute!! And getting so big! Won't be to long they will be getting around alot more quickly!!!


----------



## canvasjockey

Now we’re at about 3 ½ weeks, and I’m afraid the cute factor keeps going up, so be strong!

Their eyes are open and they’re really starting to “see” the world. They bark, growl and whine… boy, do they whine… in fact they’ve taken my 16 yr old daughter to school on the art of whining. They play wrestle and ambush each other. I’ve even started giving them puppy food soaked in formula – they first just stuck their faces in it and licked it off of each other, but became pro’s within a couple feedings. 

Personalities have emerged, as well. Of the three noisemakers, Pima is the chief whiner – even in her sleep, Cochise walks around barking for no apparent reason and Bisbee is a diva who loudly demands attention, and isn’t afraid to growl at everyone to get it! Patagonia is just plain sweet; she’s engaging yet quiet and undemanding. Payson and Apache both snooze a lot and are very laid back, and Winslow is actively inquisitive.

[FONT=&quot]Anyhoo – on to what everyone really wants… pics:

The puppy wars have begun! 



























 Debra (phelan.froggy) visited today with her family and played with Sedona and the pups - and since the puppy play was just ramping up when they left, my husband grabbed the camera and shot a new video. 

So, coming soon to a monitor near you, "Puppy Fight"! It should be up tonight or tomorrow, just check the same link as the other video: 

[/FONT]http://www.dhphut.com/movies/puppypower/puppypower.html
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG.... those pics are SO cute and funny. Can't wait to see the new video !!!!


----------



## canvasjockey

The video is up now and is actually called "Puppy Pool Cage Match":

http://www.dhphut.com/movies/puppypower/puppypower.html


----------



## metamorphosis

Thanks for sharing the video...Sedona looks like she is being a VERY good mom...and, yep, I am still in love with Winslow...sheesh...I need to stop watching these.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

OMG!!!! That is so dang adorable! Thank you Carole & Hubby for these precious updates...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

The video is super !!!!! Captions are hilarious and the puppers are darling and growing like weeds.


----------



## amanda93

How precious; they seem to be doing great. Have you found homes for these babies and their mother yet? Good luck with everything.


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful Babies*

:heartbeat:heartbeatBeautiful Babies and MOM!!!

Who needs a home? 

Wish I could adopt a couple-I would adopt Sedona in a HEARTBREAT!!


----------



## canvasjockey

*Puppies are already 1 month old!*

One month old, and they think they own the place! On the 12th (yesterday), we celebrated the puppy’s 1-month birthday. They got to go outside (with a team of “puppy wranglers” consisting of us, our kids, a few neighborhood kids and their parents) where we shot some footage for their latest video, a western called the Magnificent 7:

www.dhphut.com/movies/puppypower/puppypower.html 

They’ve still probably got another 4-5 months before the extreme cuteness factor is compromised by the awkward, gangly phase. They are an absolute blast to watch. They play with each other and with toys and are eating dry food and drinking water. I’ve even started “training” them to potty in a certain area, they seem to be catching on to this pretty good – it sets them up to master house training a lot quicker and easier because they already partly understand the concept. Sedona is in the crate with them at night but only nurses a few times during the day. Otherwise she’s starting to try to be a dog again. She even started wrestling with my other two dog’s while her babies looked on in fascination.

You can see new pics in my album, though I also did a serious update to the web page I had showing pics of each pup in birth order. Now it includes their 1-month pictures and links to their newborn and 2 week pics. It also has photos of Sedona and a link to her story. The neatest addition is a link to a photo gallery with all kinds of random fun pics of them. Here’s the link, which I will continue to update as they grow:

www.caroleaharris.com/puppies.htm


----------



## Karen519

*Carole*

Carole:

Thanks SO MUCH FOR the updates on Precious Sedona and her ADORABLE KIDS!!

I know everyone just lives for more news!!


----------



## Argos' Mom

They are just so precious and I love the videos. Sedona looks like such a good momma.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Adorable...simply adorable. Carole I am so thankful that through this forum and the caring people in it, you became the foster mom. In addition to them receiving the best care possible, being able to see the progress of Sedona and her puppies has been a true blessing. Thank you. And be sure to thank your husband again for me for the great videos. *snif*


----------



## Karen519

*Carole*

Carole:

I watched both and ADORABLE doesn't even begin to describe those BANDIDTOS!

Sedona is one BEAUTIFUL DOG!

I love all of the puppies-the one who Sleeps so Much just slays me and I love the WHINER, COCHISE!!!

Have you had anyone put their names in for adopting yet?

Curious question: I don't have hardwood floors so I don't know.
Do the puppies have trouble getting their footing on wood floors, or is it becasue they are so young.

TELL YOUR HUBBY HE is very talented at the movies and the captions!!
He could make money doing this or donate some time to doing this for Golden ret. Rescue or a shelter!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy

AWwwww Winlsow is gonna look like his momma I bet  Thanks for the super cute pics!


----------



## magiclover

Great new video! I love how their tails just keep going.


----------



## Angel_Kody

The videos are great! The pups are adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Love the videos, thank you for keeping us current with the little furballs. Its nice to be able to keep up with stories that have occurred on the forum. 
They are adorable. Kathi


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

HA!! What an outstanding video... I laughed until I had tears running down my face. Being born and raised in Phoenix in the 50's-60's, I love the Bandito theme and seeing them pooches roughin it out on the desert floor. I even remember watching those Westerns as a kid.... dreaming I was a cowgirl extraordinaire !!! ROFL ( BTW... Winslow has to be one of the cutest things I've seen !!!)


----------



## Karen519

*Any more updates on Sedona and the kids?*

Any more updates or pics of Sedona and the kids?????:wave::wavey:


----------



## canvasjockey

You bet! They just passed their 6 week birthday last week! They are also officially weaned from Sedona, she's been retired from her mom duties because those not so little monsters were tearing her up! Poor girl was getting bruised! Since they've been on increasing amounts of puppy food for weeks, and I'd tapered down the time mom nursed over the same time period, they transitioned easily. Now Sedona is getting to be a dog, playing more and more with my two and just enjoying life! Here's a pic of what I call the Three Amigos - from left to right - Soda Cracker, Harmony and Sedona:









The pups - well, they're huge! I'm thinking they're going to be closer to 60 lbs when done (Sedona is probably about a 45 lb-er). Their "who's the daddy" mystery is still a big question mark, Pima looks almost like an Akita, Cochise and Payson look like Shepherd or Aussie mixes, Bisbee and Winslow look possibly Border Collie, and Apache looks like a Burmese Mountain Dog! Oh,and we have very serious interest from some *good* homes for 4-5 of them!

Oh, and on that note - after careful thought and consideration, Winslow has decided to keep us, !

You can see new pics of each here - oh, and there's some new videos as well - the link is at the top of the page:
http://www.caroleaharris.com/puppies.htm


----------



## Karen519

*Carole*

Carole

Thanks!!! Sedona is a beauty! Can't wait to watch the video!

I am SO GLAD you're keeping Sedona and Winslow!!!


----------



## magiclover

Oh they keep getting cuter! What a happy ending.


----------



## savannah

The puppies are so darn cute, I especially like Apache. Glad to hear Mom & the kids are doing so well.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Loved the video... and how their tails never stopped wagging!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Trouble*

I installed the Adobe Flash Player but when I click on the link I hear the music but don't see anything!!:no::no:

I finally got it to work and they are ALL SO ADORABLE - MAKES you want a puppy!!!

Click here and click on see more videos of the puppies!
http://www.caroleaharris.com/puppies.htm


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Oh....I needed that. There is nothing like puppy play to make your day! I am absolutely amazed at how they all look different and how BIG they've grown. Sedona looks great! I love the 3 Amigo pic. Me thinks it's time for another visit.  Carole are you and your family up for a possible visit this weekend? The girls have had a rough couple of weeks too and have been asking when could they go see the puppies and Sedona. PM me and let me know. Tell hubby he's really done a great job with all the videos. It looks like the family has had a blast making them.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Oh...Carole...My hubby wants to know if you were holding a porkchop to get such a great, attentive pic from the three Amigos?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Too cute, I miss having a puppy around.


----------



## canvasjockey

Phelan.froggy said:


> Oh...Carole...My hubby wants to know if you were holding a porkchop to get such a great, attentive pic from the three Amigos?


No... but they think I am, lol!


----------



## mainegirl

*haven't heard lately*

how are the pups and sedona doing? is she back with phelan? what's going on?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## magiclover

mainegirl said:


> how are the pups and sedona doing? is she back with phelan? what's going on?
> beth, moose and angel


I have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Karen519

*Sedona and the pups???*

Any news on Sedona and the pups???


----------



## canvasjockey

All goes well - Sedona has been with Phelan.froggy for a couple weeks now, and doing well settling into her life as a pampered and loved dog! She should be getting spayed soon.

The pups are growing, I need to get some new pics of them, but they will be 11 weeks tomorrow. In celebration, I'm bringing them into my clinic for our "Speuter Day", they're all getting altered! It's great because I will get to be with them through the whole process, which will be tiring but rewarding! 5 pups have definite homes, Apache has a maybe and only Cochise is left... but he's going to be my feature project at work (I already have some interest from some good clients).

Here's some pics at about 2 1/2 months, Pima is not in them because she had a visit across the street with the family that is adopting her while I was taking the pics (boy has she worked her mojo on them .

 http://www.caroleaharris.com/puppies2m_slide/index.htm


----------



## allux00

OMG!! I love Apache and Cochise, they're so beautiful!! Wish I could take one, they're all gorgeous. I'm so glad they're happy and healthy, and mom too!


----------



## cinnamonteal

Oh, they are all so cute! Any guesses on what type of mix they are? They're all so different!


----------



## Karen519

*Sedona and the pups!*

Sedona and the pups are all precious and they are all healthy, happy, cherished and loved, because of you!!!!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## magiclover

What gorgeous pups. Bless you for what you have done for them and Sedona.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

What beautiful puppies they are!


----------



## canvasjockey

Well, the speuters went great ! We turned all seven of them around like a well oiled machine. Dr. Hogan used to do the spay/neuter clinics at the HS, so she quickly shifted back into that mode. It wasn't easy, I need more recovery time than they do... not just from the surgeries (all of which I personally monitored) but also from all the prep and paperwork needed. 

Dr. Treat, who owns the clinic and approved the surgeries (we charged less than half of what we'd normally charge), also was kind enough to buy us lunch from our favorite deli! Unfortunately, as I didn't get to eat it at work since I had loads of post op details to finish up, I set it on top of the van while I loaded all the puppies and other go-home stuff. I only remembered it was there when I saw a white thing fly into the street in my rear view mirror as I was driving home :no:. 

Other than that, things went well and you wouldn't know the puppies had anything done to them (only the bags under *my* eyes tell the tale)!


----------



## mylissyk

Bless your heart! What a job you took on. Kudos to your vet/vet's staff for everything they've pitched in for these babies. 

It's going to be very quiet at your house when they all go home.


----------



## dannyra

I really like the pics. I'd say that there is probably several different sires to this litter. I really like the one that seems to have some hound markings. (9 down 2nd one in)


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Hello Everybody!

Sedona is doing great. All the dogs are getting along splendidly. I haven't been on GRF for what seems like forever as our school just started last Tuesday and there was a lot of prep work to be done before the start day. This is the first day I've had off in about 3 weeks. I'm exhausted! Sedona is scheduled for her surgery on September 20th. She is very happy. She is a little lover. Every night she jumps on the bed to get her nightly snuggle before turning in, and every morning she loves to wake everyone up when SHE thinks it's time to do so. She still has puppy personality in many ways. Diggin in my yard, pulling the stuffin out of the dog toys, etc. Well...off to see the new pup pics, and get some R&R.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Wow Carole, They look even cutier then when I visited! Great pictures.
Keep me posted on if you need us to take Cochise to get him adopted here in the phx area ok? 
Glad to hear you got almost all of them adopted! Great Job! 
I knew my faith in you was right on!!! 

Glad to hear Sedona is doing wonderful in her new home with you Debra.

Thank you again to the both of you for saving this wonderful girl and for raising these beautiful pups!!


----------



## Karen519

*Question*

Do you mean ALL THE PUPS were adopted except for Cochise?

He is precious!!

I would say there were several sires-Maybe a Rottie, a Samoyed, an Australian Shepherd?

Here is picture of Cochise from 8/17.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

*dog days of summer*

Sedona and Riley amongst the squeaky carnage.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

*a girl and her dog*

A girl and her dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I've been wondering about Sedona. She looks GREAT !!!! Hope you post more and keep us updated. Those two girls look like great pals.


----------



## Karen519

*Sedona*

Sedona is such a sweetie-what a beautiful girl!!

Did Cochise get adopted!!!???


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Karen519 said:


> Sedona is such a sweetie-what a beautiful girl!!
> 
> Did Cochise get adopted!!!???


Last time I emailed with Carole, Cochise still has not been adopted! He is very shy and is having some trust issues with humans, he loves Carole & her family but unsure with others, so Carole has been taking him to her work daily, (at her vet's office where she works) he is starting to come around and trust now, it is a slow process but I am sure he will get adopted to the right family. 

We'll keep everyone updated at his progress...


----------



## furrygodmother

Cochise is absolutely gorgeous! Iknow just the right family will come to claim him!


----------

